# Lian Li PC-A17A



## Shurakai (Jul 12, 2008)

So i was looking at getting this case as a replacement to my aging Antec SuperLanboy, problem is i usually like reading a few reviews about a product before i go ahead and purchase it, and this lovely looking Lian Li case doesn't have a single review i could find  (even little customer reviews are in short supply, newegg only has 3)

Does anybody have experience with this case or perhaps a link to a review?

Thanks in advance for any replies


----------



## largon (Jul 20, 2008)

PC-A16 is identical except for the ceiling fan and some minor cosmetics.


----------



## Shurakai (Jul 24, 2008)

Ah, excellent, thank you!


----------

